
Israeli troops filmed watching idly as settlers throw stones at Palestinians - aleks1407
http://usarawpolitics.com/israeli-troops-filmed-watching-idly/
======
Boothroid
Not sure why this is on HN, but I will say that having been to Israel I did
observe a pervasive contempt for Palestinians, to that point that some openly
talked of them as being less than human. I'm sure there's plenty of hatred
going the other way as well. I would speculate that both governing entities
find it useful to create a culture where people feel entitled to revel in this
hatred. It makes me depressed for the chances of peace. How on earth can you
get people out of their entrenched positions when neither side appears to be
trustworthy?

